
Lexus Hoverboard: It's here [video] - ethana
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDn6Z6vfJGs
======
ljk
Unfortunately it's not completely "real"
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/4/9091951/lexus-hoverboard-
vi...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/4/9091951/lexus-hoverboard-video)

